# Do you know of any dp programs / retreats



## summer (Mar 6, 2009)

I am at the end of my rope. I feel like I have tried every possible medication / alternative therapy out there - with no relief. I am hoping to find somewhere I can go to get help from professionals in this field. I live in the middle of no where and haven't talked to anyone in 5 years who even knows what dp is. I am looking for some type of dp retreat where I can get together with other sufferes. Does this exist? If not - do any of you know of dp specific programs I could look into. I have read every book and manual on the subject and tis hasn't helped. For me personally, I need a live person to help me gain some perspective on this. Do you know if Mt. Siani has anything like this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would like to know if this exists. But then again I am agoraphobic and probably wouldn't make it. Where do you live?


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

I too wish that something like this existed. It might be comforting to just be around other people who can accept you for what you are.

Although it's a good point that because many of us are phobic, attendance might not be so high.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

you could set up a meet up with people around the area. you might have to travel a bit but it's worth it if you can.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

to manage my inner life i do http://www.thework.com
and Self-Inquiry http://www.sriramanamaharshi.org
cos i believe that mind-identification causes depersonalisation 
and it has been my experience that energy-consciousness flows better without blocks in the chakras.

The Work do retreats. The system could help with how one thinks about having dissociation and how one copes with pain in general.


----------



## summer (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you all for your replys. I am surprised that nothing like this seems to exist. I agree that it would be very helpful to be around others who understand exactly how you feel. I live in Colorado - do any of you? Maybe I could figure out a way to set something like this up. I am going to contact Mt. Siani and see if they know of anything - afterall it would help if we had professionals to guide us who were very knowledged in this sad disorder.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

.


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

My mind is a dp retreat, you're welcome to join me


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in the FTC, I'll PM you. (ft collins)


----------



## brittnmarin (Oct 8, 2008)

I would stay away from the DP label. you have an anxiety disorder and thats what you need to focus on. CBT is supposed to help since the reason why we are still DP'd is because we fear it. We need to change our thoughts. I'm looking for an Anxiety rehab. Something to focus on my obsessive thoughts and fears. let me know if you find anything.


----------

